
Commentary: Evidence Points to Another Snowden at the NSA - aburan28
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-intelligence-nsa-commentary-idUSKCN10X01P
======
Cozumel
It's a filler/fluff piece. The tools date from 2013. Snowden said it himself
'The undetected hacker squatting on this NSA server lost access in June 2013.
Rare public data point on the positive results of the leak.'
[https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/765513662597623808](https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/765513662597623808)

